# 2010 jd



## jls (Feb 9, 2015)

Has any one switched one to electronic ignition and had the module burn up? Only ran it a couple hours the tech support said I needed carbon core or suppression plug wires is why it failed


----------



## 1oldphart (Aug 20, 2014)

If you installed a pertronix unit they have an infant mortality rate that's pretty high. they will usually go out within the first 2 hrs if they are going to. I thought pretty much all wires sold now except for race cars were suppression wires. With Mallory unilite systems they are sensitive to voltage spikes and ground problems. MSD systems must be used with their coil and wires. there are so many different firing schemes that when you leave the points you have to follow the manufacturer instruction pretty closely...paul


----------

